# New 31rqs Outback Sydney Owner



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, here's the story. My wife and I have four boys 9,8,5,3. We love to travel as a family and enjoy camping. However, our little Coleman tent-trailer doesn't cut-it anymore and isn't suited for long trips.

Recently, we've discussed a desire to travel more as a family.

We first started looking for a trailer that would pull behind our 1999 Suburban 1/2 ton with 6,000 lbs tow capacity. This limited us as only a few models contained bunk houses, large floorplan, and retained lightweightness. After reviewing problems with the featherweight trailer frames and non-optimal floor plans, we realized that a larger tow vehicle was the first change.

Having 6 members in our family, regular pickup trucks are not the best solution. So....we found a 2003 3/4 ton Yukon XL 8.1 Liter V8 with 4.10 rear end. Wow, the tow capacity was doubled to 12,000 lbs. Of course MPG suffers.

Throug this timeframe, we started looking at the Keystone Outback series and thought the 28RSDS model was a good fit. Visiting a few different regional dealers, we had an opportunity to tour the 31RQS Sydney model. Wow, what a difference in space, storage, and ceiling height. I am 6'2 and my hair touched the ceiling in the 28RSDS. However the 31RQS has 6 more inches in ceiling height and carries a roomier look and feel. Although it is 1500 lbs more, the specifications are well within the towing capacity of the Yukon XL.

The two dealerships negotiated similar competative pricing. We decided to purchase today and chose the dealership that clearly invested the most time, energy, and customer service to help us with our purchase decision. We will pick up the trailer later this week and perform a walk through inspection and new owner training.

I have really enjoyed reading through this board as it have provided valuable insight to negotiating price, options, and hitch. I view this board as a great resource for owning and operating our new beauty. I've read some of the other ultra-light-weight trailer forums, and many of their topics center on researching problems with buckled/warped aluminum frames and problems related with being weight-restricted. On this board, I find that most folks are very satisfied with their purchase with the occasional problem being listed, which is expected for any trailer or RV.

We will be learning alot over the next few months and hoping to find that we made a good decision and investment.

Happy Trailering,

- Mark

sunny


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mark








*congrats on the new 31RQS *









and welcome action

darrel


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, Mark!!! * action action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mdombroski to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31RQS nice model
I'm sure you and your family will enjoy camping even more than ever now

Don action


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That is a very nice TT. I think a perfect fit for four boys. Enjoy.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Wow! With four kids those ages you must be exhausted!







The Outback will be a great retreat - just close the door on the bunkhouse, go down to your end and close the door, and take a nap.









All the best. You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark,

Welcome aboard. Glad to see another Mark with a 2003 2500 8.1L v8, 4:10 with a 31RQS!

You will love this trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hats off you to you with 4 boys....and I thought my life was hard with two.

I think you've picked a GREAT trailer for your family. Having the couch and dinette both slide out will give you guys plenty of room on those off days where you have to all be in the trailer (rain..)

We welcome you questions and comments. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

almost forgot...

You didn't tell us where you're from. Mabye you can still get involved in one of the local rallys. We typically have them in the Spring and then again in the Fall. GREAT way to meet a few Outbackers...and even better place to see and bunch of cool mods.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!! Welcome to the Outbackers Cult!!!









Post often and sign up for some rallies!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Mark and Family.

A great intro on a first post







Where ya from tho?

Hope you can join a rally somewhere. The friends your boys will make will help tire them out and sleep good so you can enjoy the campfire. You do remember that alone time don t you









John


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

We also have 31RQS. Two teenage girls who always want to bring friends is the reason. Make sure the washers behind the shower faucet is tight. We had a leak the first time out. The washer wasn't even finger tight. There is a panel that can be removed to check the washer. Have the dealer check that before you pick it up. 
Have fun,
Kampy


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome!!!!! We are STILL waiting for our 31rqs....it is a surprise for the kids yet...so we have to peek at the pamphlet under our mattress every now and then. It is a beautiful camper. Happy camping! B


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome Mark and Family.
> 
> A great intro on a first post
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm the wife and mother of the four boys. We are from Edmonds, WA (1/2 hour north of Seattle). One of the reasons I suggested we buy the 31RQS versus the 28RSDS is because of the "privacy" of the queen bedroom









Also, Mark didn't mention in his very long-winded speech that we homeschool the boys so we're always up for a rally and other things. Unfortunately we can't attend the April rally as we have a taekwondo tournament that weekend. Next time, though.

Hope to meet you all soon!
Michelle Dombroski


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers mdombroski!* action 
I'm glad we could be of help!









Living in Edmunds, you are definitely within range of the Spring PNW Outbackers Rally (see below). It sure would be great to meet you guys, and see that awsome new toy of yours!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You go, Y-Guy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Mark,
> 
> Welcome aboard. Glad to see another Mark with a 2003 2500 8.1L v8, 4:10 with a 31RQS!
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, wow interesting coincidence that we have the same setup. Great minds think alike.

A few questions for you,

How is the towing experience? Plenty of power, I am sure. How are the hills and grades? Any significant sway?

What kind of hitch do you have? I chose an Equal-i-zer Sway Control (10,000 lb).

What is your MPG towing with and without the trailer. We are averaging 11.5 MPG without the trailer for both combined city and highway driving.

Best Regards,

- Mark


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Bea2006 said:


> Welcome!!!!! We are STILL waiting for our 31rqs....it is a surprise for the kids yet...so we have to peek at the pamphlet under our mattress every now and then. It is a beautiful camper. Happy camping! B
> [snapback]88245[/snapback]​


What a great gift for your children and family.

My best childhood memories were growing up with my family touring the desert Southwest in our 1969 Buick Estate wagon. It was a great vehicle. Sherwood Green, fake wood panels, green vinyl seats, 455 V8 engine. Weighing 2.5 tons, the wagon was built like a tank. Back then my parents worked hard, but we couldn't afford a trailer. Mom & Dad slept on in the back with back seat folded down. My sister slept in the front seat and I slept on a plywood board across the wheel wells. To me now, this seems crazy, but we loved visiting places like:

Grand Canyon, Mesa Verde, Zion NP, Arches NP, Bryce Canyon, Canon Lands...........

These are the best fond memories I have as a family together.

Anyway, I am glad that we are fortunate enough now to have a more comfortable trailer.

Best regards,

- Mark


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

mdombroski said:


> Bea2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!!!!! We are STILL waiting for our 31rqs....it is a surprise for the kids yet...so we have to peek at the pamphlet under our mattress every now and then. It is a beautiful camper. Happy camping! B
> ...


Congrats on the new 31 RQS. We just got our unit (the very same one) last weekk and in 2 days we are taking it to Florida for the march break. we also have 4 children (13,11,8,6) and we all have been camping for 13 years. 2 tent trailers and a 21 foot and now this beauty. I go visit it every day in storage and can't wait to camp. Will give feedback on how she tows and the gas mileage. We are a little worried about that. We went with the Hensley hitch and drive a diesel Excursion. We are going to our first ever outback rally in Niagara Falls and looking forward to that.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats, and I can't imagine what it was like with your whole gang in the pop-up







The 31RQS is my favorite floor plan and one I will consider if & when we upgrade.

Enjoy


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

rob said:


> mdombroski said:
> 
> 
> > Bea2006 said:
> ...


Enjoy your trip to Florida. The Excursion should have plenty of towing power and capacity. We will pick up the trailer on Friday and plan to take it on a weekend maiden voyage.

Cheers,

- Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You go, Y-Guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y-Guy is like that guy on your block that ALWAYS has the latest and greatest toys/tool/cars/etc...

Keep em' coming Steve!!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback! We have the same one and will be taking it out for the first time Friday. Can't wait. Hope your wait time to pick up passes quickly. My week lasted forever. I thought they were going to bar me from coming to work cause it was all I could talk about. 









Linda


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

gone campin said:


> Congratulations on the new Outback! We have the same one and will be taking it out for the first time Friday. Can't wait. Hope your wait time to pick up passes quickly. My week lasted forever. I thought they were going to bar me from coming to work cause it was all I could talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Linda, Congratulations to you also. We pick ours up on Friday. It was ready on Wednesday, but we are tied up until Friday.

We are still debating whether to go camping this weekend as the Seattle forcast is for rain. Of course, it may be a good time to look for leaks









I really look forward to spending quality time camping this year. What a great time to buy a trailer!

Let us know how the maiden voyage goes.

Best regards,

Mark and Michelle


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

kampy said:


> We also have 31RQS. Two teenage girls who always want to bring friends is the reason. Make sure the washers behind the shower faucet is tight. We had a leak the first time out. The washer wasn't even finger tight. There is a panel that can be removed to check the washer. Have the dealer check that before you pick it up.
> Have fun,
> Kampy
> [snapback]88241[/snapback]​


Thank you Kampy,

I will ask about the loose washers during our walk-through on Friday. I'm sure I'll get a few weird looks from the dealer folks. Oh well









Cheers,

- Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

mdombroski said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on the new Outback! We have the same one and will be taking it out for the first time Friday. Can't wait. Hope your wait time to pick up passes quickly. My week lasted forever. I thought they were going to bar me from coming to work cause it was all I could talk about.
> ...


I will let you know. The weather here looks GREAT!!!

We did ours in the rain (picked it up) and will never do that again.

Good luck with the pick-up.

Linda


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mark,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback. sunny I am sure you will enjoy it. Post often, and Happy Camping.


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everyone,

We're sitting here on the couch/sofa of our new 31RQS at a campground in Burlington, WA. Five kids, two dogs, Michelle and myself have plenty of room. Thanks to the magic of wireless Internet connectivity, we can provide this "live" field report.

We picked up the new trailer yesterday and did the PDI walk through. BTW, the PDI checklist in the FAQ forum is helpful. We found just a few problems.

1. Stereo Left/Right balance does not work properly. It seems to be wired wrong.
2. Bathroom vent fan is rotates the wrong way. Stink stays inside.

The 3/4 ton 2003 Yukon XL 8.0L Autoride 4.10 Rear end tows well with the Equal-i-zer hitch & Prodigy break control. Towing feels stable and solid. I do not notice anything when Large Semi trucks pass by.

We are at a full hookup campground and the setup was fairly simple. The Equal-i-zer hitch and power jack combination made it easy to disconnect the tow vehicle.

There is a camping world a few miles away and we will most likely be stopping by later to stock up on supplies and plan for our first mods.

The weather is cold (dropped below freezing last night), however the trailer is warm and comfortable.

Camping Bliss,

Mark & Michelle


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On the internet while camping....Now that is what I call roughing it









Glad to hear all is going well.

John


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> On the internet while camping....Now that is what I call roughing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi John,

I work in the Information Technology field (translation: tech geek). Since I can do my job with a telephone and Internet connection, I have been toying with the idea of traveling and working at the same time. There are a few challenges to work out though.

Cheers,

- Mark


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Lost water pressure in the shower!!!

Another "live" field report.

I heard that most problems occur durin the first hours of operation with any new machine/device/trailer.

I'm trying to find out if this is a "Failure" or "User error" ????

I attempted my first shower experience. I lost water pressure, both hot and cold after about 2 minutes. Fortunately, I had rinsed the soap away before the water stopped running.

The bathroom and galley sink faucets still work ok, both hot and cold. I am running on full hookups (AC power and city water). Electric water heating. I am still researching the problem.

Has anyone experienced this problem? Thoughts? Ideas? Recommendations?
Fortunately, the dealer is nearby and open today. I will be placing a phone call for info and help.










- Mark


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Can't help ya Mark but start a new topic in the problems solutions and after market area. You'll get more looks. Do you have water in the galley, bathroom sink toilet? Could be campground pressure problems.

Hope it's something simple.

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

On second thought your shower is supposed to shut off to a trickle, you twist the hand held wand on the back of the shower head. Give that a try.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> On second thought your shower is supposed to shut off to a trickle, you twist the hand held wand on the back of the shower head. Give that a try.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]89741[/snapback]​


That is so easy to turn while using.









John


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > On second thought your shower is supposed to shut off to a trickle, you twist the hand held wand on the back of the shower head.Â Give that a try.
> ...


John and Bill, thank you for the good suggestion. This is most likely the problem. I am currently heading into town (wife driving, me typing), however will check this when I get back to the camp site.

It make sense, since all of the other faucets worked fine. The water pressure did reduce to a trickle. So, it must be the hand wand valve.

This is definitely "User Error".










- Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mdombroski said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > 2500Ram said:
> ...


Hope that is your problem....and that will be a classic "User Error" that you'll talk about for years (if that turns out to be the problem)

Good luck!!


----------



## NASCARFANZ (Mar 12, 2006)

Greeting from Iowa everyone...

Havent made the move to the Outback just yet but wanted to get some insight from the friendly folks here.

We currently have a '04 Hornet 24FL and are looking to upsize. We have 3 boys 10, 7, and 4. We looked at the 31rqs and the 28rsds today.

My question here is we have a '03 Expedition with the tow package 5.4 V8 with the 373 gears. The sales person that we were talking with said that our TV could tow the 31rqs. I am a little leary.









Help, any suggestions or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Love the site and will come often.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

NASCARFANZ said:


> Greeting from Iowa everyone...
> 
> Havent made the move to the Outback just yet but wanted to get some insight from the friendly folks here.
> 
> ...


i say *no* but thats just me.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Darrel said no!
Both TTs too much for the Expedition
I would want more power and alot more wheel base
Thats just my $.02

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> [snapback]88276[/snapback]​


Now if ever campground had this sign























Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NASCARFANZ said:


> Greeting from Iowa everyone...
> 
> Havent made the move to the Outback just yet but wanted to get some insight from the friendly folks here.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site!!!
















Sorry to say it, but there is NO CHANCE your Expedition would tow the 31RQS. I know that's not the answer you wanted to hear, but that SUV would only really pull a 26' and below trailer. Your dealer is NOT giving you the right information. Try another dealer and see what they say.

The 31RQS is listed at 7250, which all know means it really around 8000 out the door. Fill the water tank and you've added another 400lbs....add normal gear for a week trip and you're somewhere in neighborhood of 9500-10,000 pounds. Well beyond what an Expedition can handle.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

NASCARFANZ said:


> Greeting from Iowa everyone...
> 
> Havent made the move to the Outback just yet but wanted to get some insight from the friendly folks here.
> 
> ...


NASCARFANZ,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on looking at the Outbacks sunny Lots of good info available here on this site, so I will leave your questions to some of the pros. Post often, and let us know what you do.


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> mdombroski said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


Sure enough, this will go down in the classic "User Error" records









- Mark


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

NASCARFANZ said:


> Greeting from Iowa everyone...
> 
> Havent made the move to the Outback just yet but wanted to get some insight from the friendly folks here.
> 
> ...


Hi NASCARFANZ,

I completely understand your current challenge. We had a 1999 1/2 ton Suburban for our family of 6 (4 boys + spouse + 2 dogs). We could only tow up to 6,000 lbs. I considered changing the rear-end gearing from 3.73 to 4.10. This would only gain an extra 1,000 pounds towing. We looked at ultra light-weight trailers, but structure and stability issues were always a concern. Additionally, the RV sales folks would tell us it was ok, but not to load your trailer.

We ended up making the right decision. It costs a few extra nickels though. We upgraded to a 2003 GMC Yukon XL 8.1 Liter V8 & 4.10 rear-end gearing. It is rated at 12,000 lbs towing capacity.

The truck is built for towing. This is what we gained.

- Larger Engine - more torque
- Heavy duty transmission + special towing buttong on shift lever to change shift points. (easier on transmission)
- Autoride (electroning suspension stability control for towing heavy things)
- Heavy Duty breaks
- Heavy Duty drivetrain
- Transmission temperature gauge in dash

The 31RQS tows very well behind the Yukon. However the engine does needs to shift down on steep grades. In hindsite, I don't know how we could have even towed a smaller trailer with the Suburban and be satisfied.

Since you have a large family, you will be packing a lot (believe me a lot) of stuff and will want to have the capacity and assurance in your tow vehicle.

Good luck, I wish you well on your purchasing decision.

- Mark


----------

